# 10 interesting/wierd things about yourself.



## Chinadog

Im VERY doublejointed and my body is broken I could be in a circus if I wasnt a mom first.

I like the smell of horse crap..

I hate the smell of puppy breath, smells like something dead to me.

I have a vampire obsession 

Im a yeller instead of a thinker

my fav. treat is cream puffs

snakes freak me out bad, and thats how I got fired from my very first job they wanted me to rub a python down with mite medicine and I freaked out.

Im a workout freak.

If you grind your fork across your plate it makes my teeth hurt.

And I will never grow to old for Robot chicken and family guy.

ur turn.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

great post.

i am going to have to do a little thinking about myself and post back on this later. this is gonna get fun (and we will learn more about everyone)


----------



## meganc66

lol but puppy breath is the bomb!!!!!

1: i read about 10 or so books a week
2: never been over 100 lbs
3: owned my own house before i was 20 years old
4: vomit makes me vomit. lmao
5: i would like to be a mom someday
6: i HATEEEEEEEE bugs. all bugs. any bug. the only bug i will touch is a flea, and that's just to kill it!
7: i can't stick my hand somewhere dark cuz i dunno whats under/in there
8: i get more excited for packages for my dogs than a package for myself
9: seeing a dog with long nails p's me off
10: i'm a lover not a fighter 

heehee!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great thread 
1. I have more ink on my body than 90% of guys I meet
2. I love snakes and lizards even owned a scorpion but spiders make me run screaming like a little girl
3. I have a bad south park obsession
4. I don't like chocolate
5. I ride my skate board goofy foot
6. I love gettin wasted with the guys
7. I've worked in 4 professional tattoo shops, owned 1
8. I refuse to do piercings below the belt, all I can say is eeeeeeeewwww
9. Both my parents are in bands
10. the thought of sticking my hands way down the back of the couch freaks me out, who knows what might be up in there *cringes* lol


P.S. China I feel the same thing about the plate scraping good to know I'm not the only one, any thing that sounds like nails on a chalk board does that to me, it kinda makes me wanna puke, weird huh. Oooo I hate that sound makes me sick.


----------



## Nizmo

good ones guys.

1. i have anxiety attacks about 5 times a day thinking about the baby coming and my life.
2. i am an emotional dude, not a cry about everything and b**ch about everything type.
3. i have crohns disease
4. i HAD a drug problem (thats hard to put out there)
5. as stupid as it sounds i miss living in the ghetto where i grew up
6. i <3 drifting
7. i spend more time on here then i spend with my gf
8. im proud to call nismo a mutt
9. i still havent received sativa's ADBA papers, the guy up and quit school, i went there about 3 times a week asking him WTF are the papers because he shut off his phone.
10. this was deep and hard for me to share.


----------



## 9361

1. I have "toe thumbs" LMAO I was reminded of this today when someone posted about Megan Fox having them.. and I was amazed because I thought my sister and I were the only ones. People have known me for years without ever noticing and one day they are like "wait a tick... your thumbs are short and fat..." LOL

2. I am... semi bi-sexual.... sometimes.... LOL I would only be in a relationship with a man though. Just had some fun times that's all. 

3. I talk louDER and loUDER and LOUDER and *LOUDER* in person if I get passionate about a topic. LOL I don't realize I'm doing it.. but it runs in my family. My mom calls it the "Blum mouth" LOL If you went to our family reunion you'd be like "why is everyone yelling" LOL

4. I eat nothing but junk food and don't gain weight... I've actually been worried I haven't gained enough during pregnancy! But I still got 2 months to go.

5. I am passionate about politics but learned better than to bring them up on the forum and lose good friends. LOL

6. I have an extremely active imagination.....

7. I am "old" for my age.. I'm obsessed with the 60's... and was born in the 80's... hehe

8. I've never been to jail

9. I have an obsession with Panda's... I love to collect panda memorabilia.

10. I am a really weird person... LOL I sing and talk to Helena all day.... thank god shes here to talk too!!! Helena has her own "voice" I can't be too weird because my boyfriend talks for her too! LMAO Its really fun to take shots at each other in the "helena voice" The voice is similar to butters from Southpark.... "oh geez guys...."


----------



## FloorCandy

1. I am terrified of balloons, like have to leave the room, and nearly got fired because when I opened the store there were no balloons because I cant be near them, let alone fill them up.

2. I hate anything white and creamy except vanilla ice cream and sour cream (only on chips). I do not eat mayo, or alfredo sauce, or any of that jazz. 

3. Have pet rats, yet I'm terrified of the field mice in my house lol.

4. Love snakes and lizards, but hate scorpions and spiders, which is because i HATE bugs, any and all bugs. 

5. I am violently allergic to spiders.

6. I've had MRSA, and I do not work in any high risk fields.

7. I did shrooms in Amsterdam, they are not dried there, only fresh. I actually had to wipe the poo off to eat them! I spent the whole time I was tripping swearing I learned my lesson, but I did not, in fact, learn my lesson.


----------



## 9361

11. I just learned how to multi quote after 8 years of internet forum usage....



Chinadog said:


> I like the smell of horse crap..
> 
> I hate the smell of puppy breath, smells like something dead to me.
> 
> I have a vampire obsession
> 
> Im a yeller instead of a thinker
> And I will never grow to old for Robot chicken and family guy.





kg420 said:


> Great thread
> 2. I love snakes and lizards even owned a scorpion but spiders make me run screaming like a little girl
> 3. I have a bad south park obsession
> 4. I don't like chocolate
> 
> 6. I love gettin wasted with the guys





Nizmo said:


> good ones guys.
> 
> 7. i spend more time on here then i spend with my gf


I Love you guys!!! LOL I can agree on all of these!!! Except the scorpion thing Krystal... lol


----------



## Nizmo

Shes Got Heart said:


> 11. I just learned how to multi quote after 8 years of internet forum usage....


LMFAO :rofl::roll:


----------



## 9361

Nizmo said:


> LMFAO :rofl::roll:


Did you ever notice how I'd make like 2 or 3 posts in a row? LOL Eventually I started to just edit...sometimes..


----------



## Chinadog

cool there are some deep details in some of these, thats awesome!


----------



## Chinadog

lmao sgh urrrr special.....


----------



## Nizmo

Shes Got Heart said:


> Did you ever notice how I'd make like 2 or 3 posts in a row? LOL Eventually I started to just edit...sometimes..


nah i didnt notice that. lol.
the edt button has been messin with me lately, i'll go to edit something and it'll say "please lengthen blah to 10 characters or more."
but i just wrote like 123801237 words come on! so i'll just press the back button and sometimes im too p'd off at it to even go pack and make another post.


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha I still haven't figured out how to multi quote lmao how do you do it?


----------



## Nizmo

press the multi Q button right next to the quote button, press the multi q button for as many people as you want to quote, but on the last person you want to quote just hit the reg. quote button.
make sense?


----------



## franktank1

1. I spend way too much time on this forum, and about 1/3 of my day I'm getting paid for it.

2. I'm obsessed with things that go fast (bikes, cars, trucks, and especially old hot rods)

3. The high school I went to was in the middle of an onion field, out in the middle of nowhere.

4. My father is a preacher.

5. I can't drink liquor, it gives me heartburn, but I do enjoy beer very much

6. I enjoy the occasional left-handed cigarette

7. My parents kicked me out when I was 19.

8. I went to 10 different schools from Kindergarten to graduation.

9. I hate the way cardboard feels, it makes me cringe, and I also can't put a popsicle stick in my mouth

10. I am 24 years old.


----------



## meganc66

franktank1 said:


> 1. I spend way too much time on this forum, and about 1/3 of my day I'm getting paid for it.
> 
> 2. I'm obsessed with things that go fast (bikes, cars, trucks, and especially old hot rods)
> 
> 3. The high school I went to was in the middle of an onion field, out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 4. My father is a preacher.
> 
> 5. I can't drink liquor, it gives me heartburn, but I do enjoy beer very much
> 
> 6. I enjoy the occasional left-handed cigarette
> 
> 7. My parents kicked me out when I was 19.
> 
> 8. I went to 10 different schools from Kindergarten to graduation.
> 
> 9. I hate the way cardboard feels, it makes me cringe, and I also can't put a popsicle stick in my mouth
> 
> 10. I am 24 years old.


i think the my father is a preacher and my parents kicked me out when i was 19 are the ones that are totally cracking me up right now. not sure why...

NICE JOB EVERYONE!

can i get a number 11?

11: i didn't know how to multi quote until i read how to do it from trevor... and i still haven't tried it out yet, sooooo i might still not be able to do it


----------



## franktank1

meganc66 said:


> i think the my father is a preacher and my parents kicked me out when i was 19 are the ones that are totally cracking me up right now. not sure why...


Haha, I put those together on purpose, I think it's funny too.


----------



## Chinadog

lmao.. 

im laughin cuz you went to school in an onion field!


----------



## franktank1

Chinadog said:


> lmao..
> 
> im laughin cuz you went to school in an onion field!


I know right! There was a big farm in my county, and the BOE cought some of their land and plopped our high school right in the middle of it. I always cried when I got to school..........


----------



## Chinadog

lmao. dang dude.. that suucks.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Spiders creep me the **** out!!

I can't stand British Accents! -Sorry, yall 

I hate Reality TV.Reality TV= I don't live an exciting enough life

I'd rather make music than go and party

Retractable leashes CRACK ME UP!!!! 

Can't get a hangover with clear alcohol

I have a big ol' shoe fetish. Ain't enough kicks out there!

Can't stand vanilla ice cream. 

I'm 100% ******, but I look like a white boy! ORALE VATO!

If I won the lottery, I'd pay off any and all debt for my family before spending a dime for myself.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Chinadog said:


> I hate the smell of puppy breath, smells like something dead to me.
> 
> Im a workout freak.
> 
> And I will never grow to old for Robot chicken and family guy.
> 
> ur turn.


I LOVE puppy breath. But it's an aquired one I guess LOL.

Im a workout freak too. Im at the gym 5 days out of the week!

AND I love family guy. Can't stand robot chicken tho. But FAMILY GUY FTW


----------



## meganc66

aww ozzie is such a generous guy... maybe i'll pretend to be your family and you can pay off my debts too  bhahahah!

BUT OZ, British accents are hawt <3 lololol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

FloorCandy said:


> 7. I did shrooms in Amsterdam, they are not dried there, only fresh. I actually had to wipe the poo off to eat them! I spent the whole time I was tripping swearing I learned my lesson, but I did not, in fact, learn my lesson.


yeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

meganc66 said:


> aww ozzie is such a generous guy... maybe i'll pretend to be your family and you can pay off my debts too  bhahahah!
> 
> BUT OZ, British accents are hawt <3 lololol


I Aint saying she a gold digga, but...... LMAO

And british accents make my head pound. Sad we speak english better than the english LMAO


----------



## gamer

1. I am a girl, not odd I know but most people here think I am a guy.

2. I hid a pit bull in a vacant house when I was 10 for 3 months. Mom wouldn't let me have one.

3. I have a foot phobia must wear socks around me

4. I love the smell of gasoline

5. I like cats (dont have any but I do like them)

6. I use to breed and raise snakes

7. I like twisted horror movies

8. I think Hugh Laurie is hot 

9. I think cows are cute

10. I have castrated and branded a lot of cattle


----------



## franktank1

gamer said:


> 10. I have castrated and branded a lot of cattle


I used to have to do that in high school, I worked after school on a farm. I also did an artificial insemenation once. It was my first, and last experience in that.


----------



## CraziNate

Awesome thread!

I'll have to come up with 10 things when I get home from work! Muahahahaha

:angeldevi


----------



## 9361

CraziNate said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> I'll have to come up with 10 things when I get home from work! Muahahahaha
> 
> :angeldevi


It took me a loooong time to think of 10.. LOL I think because I'm such an open book about everything.


----------



## brandicookie

1. Love spiders with a passion.
2. fishing is my addiction.
3. Dirty dishes freak me out i absolutely can not do them with out two pair of rubber gloves on and tons of dish soap.
4. Im really short.
5. I hate cats even though i have one.
6. I love the smell horse sweat it smells like beef jerky.
7. I only have one friend that's a girl because i don't get along with most girls. 
8. In the summer i am never home. 
9. I can proudly say that i am addicted to video games, but know when to stop.. i dont always do but yea =] 
10. I love dark chocolate.
:roll:


----------



## dixieland

I am only 5'2 but have gotten in fights with guys and won

I have a big mouth and let you know if I see something I don't like

I cuss like a sailor

The best years of my life were when my husband was in the Marines

I love kick a$$ heavy metal music and rap gives me a headache

I'm ocd (I count shapes and colors in my head)

I have 7 tattoos and many more planned

I have no piercings

I'm a Republican

I love sports and playing softball


----------



## 9361

dixieland said:


> I am only 5'2 but have gotten in fights with guys and won
> 
> I have a big mouth and let you know if I see something I don't like
> 
> I cuss like a sailor
> 
> The best years of my life were when my husband was in the Marines
> 
> I love kick a$$ heavy metal music and rap gives me a headache
> 
> I'm ocd (I count shapes and colors in my head)
> 
> I have 7 tattoos and many more planned
> 
> I have no piercings
> 
> I'm a Republican
> 
> I love sports and playing softball


Wow.. all that and your a REPUBLICAN? :rofl: Very interesting.... :rofl:

I haven't been in a "fight" lol But I am pretty game when I get mad and see red... I about wanted to kick my boyfriends friends *** one night... I would still like too....


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I love dogs but I hate when they bark!..lol


----------



## 9361

Sampsons Dad said:


> I love dogs but I hate when they bark!..lol


It depends on the reason for the barking... LOL If they are barking for no reason I hate it... but when they are fired up and want to get after something... I love seeing that...


----------



## Nizmo

im about ready to slap the taste out of sativa's whiny ***.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Nizmo said:


> im about ready to slap the taste out of sativa's whiny ***.


ARRGGHHH I hate whiners too!!!!!!!!!!!!

My male dogo whines way too much.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow.. all that and your a REPUBLICAN? :rofl: Very interesting.... :rofl:
> 
> I haven't been in a "fight" lol But I am pretty game when I get mad and see red... I about wanted to kick my boyfriends friends *** one night... I would still like too....


Oh man I've been in too many to count. One time this girl hit my little sister, who was 8 at the time, and I blacked out a beat her so bad she had to get some reconstructive surgery on her nose. Don't get me wrong I'm a nice person but no one touches my sisters period.


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> Oh man I've been in too many to count. One time this girl hit my little sister, who was 8 at the time, and I blacked out a beat her so bad she had to get some reconstructive surgery on her nose. Don't get me wrong I'm a nice person but no one touches my sisters period.


Yeah... I can freak out pretty badly... LOL I have a really short fuse.. which I am learning to control. I can proudly say I haven't once freaked out during my pregnancy like I used too. I just take a deep breath and remind myself that I don't want to scare the baby. lol Now I just get really frustrated and start crying.. thats probably the hormones.

People have little faith in my fighting skills.. lol It's true I'm not very strong but really I wanted to get a hold of this one chick one night... I think I could have had a pretty good chance... :rofl: She was my height and like 90lbs... I had a good 30lbs on her... haha I probably could have just grabbed her hair and jumped on her back and brought her down.. and bam bam head on the pavement.. LOL WOW.... I still hate that girl...


----------



## dixieland

kg420 said:


> Oh man I've been in too many to count. One time this girl hit my little sister, who was 8 at the time, and I blacked out a beat her so bad she had to get some reconstructive surgery on her nose. Don't get me wrong I'm a nice person but no one touches my sisters period.


True there.A male friend of mine took my younger sisters virginity and then broke up with her.I beat him about the head and face with a coke bottle


----------



## 9361

dixieland said:


> True there.A male friend of mine took my younger sisters virginity and then broke up with her.I beat him about the head and face with a coke bottle


hahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: YES!!!!!! That is fantastic!


----------



## Black Rabbit

dixieland said:


> True there.A male friend of mine took my younger sisters virginity and then broke up with her.I beat him about the head and face with a coke bottle


I would have done the same thing :flush: people suck :rain:


----------



## Sampsons Dad

oh yeah it says ten.....
1 hate barking dogs
2 hate whiners
3 been shot at 3 times BEFORE i even joined the Army!...lol
4 had my nose broken a few times
5 chicks dig me!....lol
6 i love guitar solos of many kinds...except death/speed metal
7 i am still scared of horses even though I have one
8 i love kids but have the urge to whoop on the bad ones!
9 im a stay at home dad 
10 I can chef up some good food!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

This is a great thread ... I so want to take a quote from every single one of you but it would take me an hour cuz you all having something I find interesting and made me laugh!
I have way more then 10 things but hey ...
1: I have been on my own (as in living) since I was 14 lived in the street for a year, I'm 38 now ... 
2:Had my first kid at 16 ...
3:I love cats and apbt's I will always for ever in my life own both ...
4:I am terrified of addiction, I should be on meds for severe depression but again terrified of addiction as it ran in my family. But I love rolling occasionally ! lol 
5:I love junk food like no tomorrow!
6:I am a clean freak and extremely organized as in shoes in color order and cans in cupboard all facing the right way ... same color shirts together with same color shirts lol
7:I have a really bad temper, have and will fight anyone even men ... its amazing that I can be so calm at times on here , my kids aren't even allowed to puff up their chest or roll their eyes , if I hear teeth sucking I will straight knock their rears out...
8:If I'm willing to point something out to you that in turn makes you think I don't like you its the opposite , I will only point it out because I like you ... I don't have many friends because most can't handle my honesty 
9:I can't stand bad weaves , and eyebrows that aren't drawn on right!
I will laugh right in your face if your painted eye brows make you look confused all the time...
10:I laugh at pain hysterically as if being tickled its crazy my kids think I'm insane ... 

psst ... I curse like a dirty bum ... and will give anyone close to me the shirt off my back... O and I love you guys ........


----------



## Black Rabbit

DueceAddicTed said:


> This is a great thread ... I so want to take a quote from every single one of you but it would take me an hour cuz you all having something I find interesting and made me laugh!
> I have way more then 10 things but hey ...
> 1: I have been on my own (as in living) since I was 14 lived in the street for a year, I'm 38 now ...
> 2:Had my first kid at 16 ...
> 3:I love cats and apbt's I will always for ever in my life own both ...
> 4:I am terrified of addiction, I should be on meds for severe depression but again terrified of addiction as it ran in my family. But I love rolling occasionally ! lol
> 5:I love junk food like no tomorrow!
> 6:I am a clean freak and extremely organized as in shoes in color order and cans in cupboard all facing the right way ... same color shirts together with same color shirts lol
> 7:I have a really bad temper, have and will fight anyone even men ... its amazing that I can be so calm at times on here , my kids aren't even allowed to puff up their chest or roll their eyes , if I hear teeth sucking I will straight knock their rears out...
> 8:If I'm willing to point something out to you that in turn makes you think I don't like you its the opposite , I will only point it out because I like you ... I don't have many friends because most can't handle my honesty
> 9:I can't stand bad weaves , and eyebrows that aren't drawn on right!
> I will laugh right in your face if your painted eye brows make you look confused all the time...
> 10:I laugh at pain hysterically as if being tickled its crazy my kids think I'm insane ...
> 
> psst ... I curse like a dirty bum ... and will give anyone close to me the shirt off my back... O and I love you guys ........


:goodpost::rofl::rofl:OMG Ronnie your killin me I wish I could rep you 10 times in this post. Dude the eyebrow thing gets me to, and I love laughing at the pain stupid people do to them selves.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Lolll Krystal, one of my girlfriends back when I lived in BK for some odd reason decided she wanted to paint on her eyebrows it was raining that day and she wiped one off! Came to my apt with ONE eye brow I laughed so hard in her face ...
Ugh and weaves that look like they used their head for a mop that day annoys me to no end .... 

O and pain I once got my finger slammed in a project door, door closed shut I looked and seen my finger in the door I laughed , my cousin screamed lol ...
A beach umbrella fell out of my closet and split my big toe almost in half, I didn't feel it til my kids seen the blood and yes I laughed my son cried and my girls just stared at me ...

Toes that hang off a broads 2 sizes to small open toe sandals (growling) ... ***** wait til they have yO mfn size !!!
Ok Im done sorry china I past my 10 limit ...


----------



## Sampsons Dad

DueceAddicTed said:


> Toes that hang off a broads 2 sizes to small open toe sandals (growling) ... ***** wait til they have yO mfn size !!!
> Ok Im done sorry china I past my 10 limit ...


Disgusting.... I hate looking at feet...
Cover them funky things!


----------



## Chinadog

lol its all gravy the more the better!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Sampsons Dad said:


> Disgusting.... I hate looking at feet...
> Cover them funky things!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: pfft I have cute feet thank you very much ha!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

eeewww....can cute and feet be used in the same sentence!....lol


----------



## dixieland

Sampsons Dad said:


> eeewww....can cute and feet be used in the same sentence!....lol


:rofl::rofl:My husband loves my little size 6 feet.He says they're cute


----------



## Sampsons Dad

im outa here!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Sampsons Dad said:


> im outa here!


Lolll Chasing you bare FOOT!


----------



## mygirlmaile

YAY!!! How fun! You guys are a lot different that I had perceived! I like this thread!!!

1: I have very little, if any of my own bone in my left foot. It was completely reconstructed using cadaver bone after I fell off my horse...I in turn named my foot Larry and if you know me, you dont think twice when I say 'Larry hurts'.
2: I am DEATHLY afraid of deer. I find them to be utterly terrifying.
3: Id rather spend money on other people than myself.
4: I used to be ranked #2 in the state of Michigan for Hunter/Jumper Equitation (I would have been 1st but I didnt go to enough shows cuz my trainer sucked).
5: My lifetime goal is to become a trophy wife. No joke. If not that...a job where I can wear cute shoes.
6: I will never buy a car other than a GM. My dad has worked for them, as did my Grandpa...I owe them for a great childhood.
7: Im afraid to love people because I dont want to feel the pain when then die. When I lost my Grandpa, I SERIOUSLY wanted to shut myself out and get away from everyone I loved so I didnt have to feel that pain again.
8: I love to be kissed on the forehead.
9: I have an EXTREMELY high tolerance for pain...
10: I despise change...unless its change Ive brought about.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

woohoo buy American!.....
i get spooked by deer too! thats why I want to buy an AR n smke them fools!!!!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Sampsons Dad said:


> woohoo buy American!.....
> i get spooked by deer too! thats why I want to buy an AR n smke them fools!!!!!!!


LOL. I am 100% against guns and will never have one in my house...but deer are creepalicious.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I have a gun and I tell any non felon to buy nuff weapons and enjoy our rights


----------



## Chinadog

LMAO duece I totally, TOTALLY crack up when people get hurt the more serious it is the harder I laugh and I dont mean to, I try to say im sorry as I hold my sides! And I can go anywhere barefoot! I have hoofs for feet! lmao


----------



## CraziNate

Ok here we go.....

1. I love music. I've been playing the drums since I was about 9 years old and when I was 18 I started to DJ. Im a hardcore house and trance fan.

2. I have OCD about locked doors. When going to bed I check every door in the house and make sure they are locked about 3 times. When leaving my car I have to check atleast 5 times that the door is locked.

3. I love to skimboard. Not sure if everyone knows what sport this is. Its really popular on the west coast of Florida since the waves arent that great on this side.

4. I love cars and motorcycles! I would have an airplane hanger of every car and motorcycle I ever wanted if I could afford them LOL

5. My dad is a pastor. Sad to say but us PK's (Pastor Kids) are probably the worst LOL

6. I became a home owner by the age of 20. Bought a 1600 sq ft 4bedroom 2bath 2car garage house.

7. I live everyday of my life as it is the last. I live by the saying "Live Fast, Die Fun". Everything I do I try to make the best out of it and make it FUN! Alot of people say I can be immature at times. But w.e idc!! I love making people laugh.

8. I have a HUGE phobia of frogs. I hate them with passion and everyone in the worlds knows I have a phobia of them and love to pick on me about it. All my friends will chase me down the street and try to throw them on me if they catch one, or they will fake that they have one and chase me.

9. My grandfather was a movie producer and director back in the 60s and 70s. Not sure if anyone has ever heard of "The weird world of LSD" or "Fireball Jungle". But those are the two movies I remember that he did. He had several restaurants and movie theaters. He also had a candy factory.

10. I love guns! I have an AR-15 that I go tactical shooting with. The place I got to has mock ups with hostage or "bad guy" situations. I'm buying my first hand gun this weekend.

This list could probably go on forever but these are probably at the top of my list


----------



## Black Rabbit

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll Krystal, one of my girlfriends back when I lived in BK for some odd reason decided she wanted to paint on her eyebrows it was raining that day and she wiped one off! Came to my apt with ONE eye brow I laughed so hard in her face ...
> Ugh and weaves that look like they used their head for a mop that day annoys me to no end ....
> 
> O and pain I once got my finger slammed in a project door, door closed shut I looked and seen my finger in the door I laughed , my cousin screamed lol ...
> A beach umbrella fell out of my closet and split my big toe almost in half, I didn't feel it til my kids seen the blood and yes I laughed my son cried and my girls just stared at me ...
> 
> Toes that hang off a broads 2 sizes to small open toe sandals (growling) ... ***** wait til they have yO mfn size !!!
> Ok Im done sorry china I past my 10 limit ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I can't help but laugh at the ones that are way too high they look like Mc Donald arches lmao. And I'm with you on the shoes too that drives me crazy omg. What about those chicks that think their really small when their not, omg buy some pants that fit that over spill it pretty gross. :rofl: :rolf:


----------



## Chinadog

Crazi im coming through ur windows


----------



## Chinadog

dixieland said:


> :rofl::rofl:My husband loves my little size 6 feet.He says they're cute


my foot is size 9 1/2   there are some disadvantages to being tall lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> Crazi im coming through ur windows


Why is this?! LOL


----------



## Chinadog

cuz your a freak about locking your doors lol


----------



## DarkMoon

We have some weird people around here. It's great! lol!

1. I've been with my first boyfriend for over 8 years now (minus a 4 month break up) we met in High School when I was 16 and he was 18.

2. My most prized possession is my Canon XTi digital camera. Something I never thought I would EVER own... 

3. I grew up in a one bedroom house that is about 500sqft big with my mom, dad, younger sister and random pets.

4. I am currently living in the house I grew up in which I find funny because I said I'd never move back into it even if I had too. Can't pass up cheap rent!

5. I am very VERY shy. I don't talk much in group settings but once you can break me out of the shell I'm in I can get pretty darn wild.

6. I am scared to death of thunder storms and tornadoes but have a live long dream of wanting to go storm chasing

7. I always look like I'm angry. I have bucked front teeth and when I was younger I was teased over them because I couldn't keep them hidden. So it took years of training to learn to hide them, but the result is I look angry even if I'm extremely happy.

8. I can take shots of most hard liquors without needing a chaser but if I attempt to take a shot of something like Apple pucker or other sweet liquors, I have to have a chaser or I'll gag. This was amusing when all the guys would get together and take random shots of the nastiest stuff they could find, and they all would need chasers to hide the after taste, and I would just be standing there after the shots laughing at them.

9. I never got my drivers license until I was 20 because of a friend of mine in high school was killed by a underage drunk driver. I've lost many "friends" because I REFUSE to drink unless I know there is a DD or I've gone off on underage drinkers who stand around and attempt to debate with me over them driving after drinking. I was never invited out again by those friends because I stole the girls keys and took them home with me (we were at a friends house and she would be find crashing there for the night.) and brought them back the next day to be sure that she couldn't drive that night. 

10. I have issues calling, texting, or IMing people. Even friends I have known for years I never call or text because I'm scared of interrupting something. If they contact me first I'll spend hours talking or whatever but I just can't be the first to contact them.


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> cuz your a freak about locking your doors lol


Oh lol, dont get me started with the damn windows too. I would never get any sleep


----------



## Chinadog

crazi im peakin at you know!! 

Stop comin in the kitchen!
















j/k dont freak out and start checking windows for a face! lmao


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> crazi im peakin at you know!!
> 
> Stop comin in the kitchen!
> 
> j/k dont freak out and start checking windows for a face! lmao


Thats pretty creepy tho cause my living room, kitchen, and dining room is like one big room. I guess its called a great room?


----------



## 9361

Chinadog said:


> my foot is size 9 1/2   there are some disadvantages to being tall lol


me tooooo....


----------



## vdubbinya

okie....
#1 im a right bk (below knee) amputee from an accident on july 23rd 1999. i had just turned 14 years old, was going to a friends house on my polaris 425 atv and got broadsided by a honda goldwing (mini car lookin touring motorcycle) going b/t 90-120 mph. i never saw him coming even though i looked both ways twice b4 crossing...???
broke my right leg in 44 diff places, heel was degloved, developed gaingreen, resulted in amputation. 
#2 i started smoking lefty's when i was about 14-15 because of the pain i endured every day. this routine still goes on today though i dont have the pain. mostly addiction, though i would have to say the worst addiction i have is cigs. 
#3 i have 2 baby girls. by two different women. i wanted a boy dearly yet i wouldnt trade my girls for anything in this world. Kaylee is 4 (oct 30th will b 5) Riley will b 3 may 16th.
#4 im on lisa's s*** list
#5 i too, come here too much. i dont have an explaination, im just drawn to here. 
#6 i miss playing hockey more than anything in this world. i was goalie and i think i could have made it, i will never know. 
#7 i had the job of my dreams, building prosthetics, i was a orthotic/prosthetic tech. but i blew my chance because of all the things that were happening in my life @ that point. i am in school now trying to get a degree so that i can be back in the feild that i loved. i still have about 4 years left. 
#8 i enjoy kicking crazinate's azz in codmw2.
#9 i think my honeymoon was the best trip of my life. me and my wife have had some great trips even though we havnt been together long. we met april 16th 06, (easter sunday) she was one of my friends sisters that i didnt even know he had a sister. I didnt find out until that night that she was his sister, which made it awkward for me since i had been hitting on her all night. our first trip she snuck out her house to drive 4 hours with me for a fishing trip with my work.And she got caught, and her dad is cheif of police. it all went downhill from there with the in-laws. we have since settled our differences and will agree to disagree. i think he always will intimidate me. haha 
#10 i left and ounce of reefers in my wifes glovebox when we were dating. i had rolled one the night b4, her dad saw some in the seat, searched her car, found birthcontrol, an ounce, and condoms. Flushed the whole ounce. i smoked 1 j out of the bag. she was already preg @ this point, but as a father i hope i never make that find haha


----------



## franktank1

CraziNate said:


> 5. My dad is a pastor. Sad to say but us PK's (Pastor Kids) are probably the worst LOL


I hate being stereotyped, but in this case, it's usually true....


----------



## Sadie's Dad

mygirlmaile said:


> YAY!!! How fun! You guys are a lot different that I had perceived! I like this thread!!!
> 
> 1: I have very little, if any of my own bone in my left foot. It was completely reconstructed using cadaver bone after I fell off my horse...I in turn named my foot Larry and if you know me, you dont think twice when I say 'Larry hurts'.
> 2: I am DEATHLY afraid of deer. I find them to be utterly terrifying.
> 3: Id rather spend money on other people than myself.
> 4: I used to be ranked #2 in the state of Michigan for Hunter/Jumper Equitation (I would have been 1st but I didnt go to enough shows cuz my trainer sucked).
> 5: My lifetime goal is to become a trophy wife. No joke. If not that...a job where I can wear cute shoes.
> 6: I will never buy a car other than a GM. My dad has worked for them, as did my Grandpa...I owe them for a great childhood.
> 7: Im afraid to love people because I dont want to feel the pain when then die. When I lost my Grandpa, I SERIOUSLY wanted to shut myself out and get away from everyone I loved so I didnt have to feel that pain again.
> 8: I love to be kissed on the forehead.
> 9: I have an EXTREMELY high tolerance for pain...
> 10: I despise change...unless its change Ive brought about.


Larry that is funny. Tell him we all say HI


----------



## franktank1

mygirlmaile said:


> 1: I have very little, if any of my own bone in my left foot. It was completely reconstructed using cadaver bone after I fell off my horse...I in turn named my foot Larry and if you know me, you dont think twice when I say 'Larry hurts'.


I think you should change your screenname to MyFootLarry......


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> okie....
> #1 im a right bk (below knee) amputee from an accident on july 23rd 1999. i had just turned 14 years old, was going to a friends house on my polaris 425 atv and got broadsided by a honda goldwing (mini car lookin touring motorcycle) going b/t 90-120 mph. i never saw him coming even though i looked both ways twice b4 crossing...???
> broke my right leg in 44 diff places, heel was degloved, developed gaingreen, resulted in amputation.
> 
> #8 i enjoy kicking crazinate's azz in codmw2.


Thats insane bro, crazy ****. Even more crazy is my next door neighbor is a hardcore hockey player. He is straight up nasty. But he is also a BK amputee, he was on his Kawi motorcycle in the early 90s and got hit by a semi truck. He also makes prostetic legs. He has made some crazy legs for himself. Most are complete carbon fiber and mainly wears the sport legs. Not sure what they are called but the have some type of spring or shock/coilover on it.

Oh and COD, I will murk you son! Lets go one on one!! Tonight! Cage match LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Sampsons Dad said:


> woohoo buy American!.....
> i get spooked by deer too! thats why I want to buy an AR n smke them fools!!!!!!!


with a full drum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srt-in-it

1. I am a Father of 5... (yes they all live with me)

2. I have owned over 75 cars and trucks... (No I am not a Dealer)

3. I am the worste speller in the world... (see #4)

4. I dropped out of high shcool... (I did get my GED)

5. I Receive child support... (It hard to get support from a woman)

6. I hate my job but love the Pay... (It's a union job too)

7. I roller skate atleast twice a week... (Quads for life)

8. I have 1" holes in my ears... (By choice)

9. I find crooked teath and big butts Sexy... (Yes my wife has both)

10. I never owned a pet as a child... (Trying to make up for it now)


----------



## Lex's Guardian

1. I hate penut butter

2. I hate sound of a pencil out of eraser on a piece of paper

3. I get migranes from intense smells like harsh cleaning products or perfumes 

4. I'm a clean fanatic 

5. I'm ocd, everything has to be 'just so' from my desk at work to the way I arrange the dishwasher

6. My belts, shoes, sunglasses & purses have to match or contrast

7. I love to cook

8. I rock out when I'm driving 

9. I love my dog as if he were my kid

10. I love broccoli & cheese & crab legs


----------



## starlitparlit

1. My husband and me make an odd looking couple. I'm 5' tall and he's 6'3.

2. I'm 24 years old and pregnant with my third kid.

3. I love the Cheshire cat from Alice in Wonderland

4. Stars are my obsession. If I see something with stars on it I just have to have it.

5. I am really into photography and just recently started charging clients for photo sessions.
6. I use to own pitties but with the restrictions and all the byb's around here I have chosen to stay away from owning the breed. I am still a positive advocate for the breed but my kids and family are more important to me than a dog, no matter how much I love the breed. 

7. I am much more mature for my age than normal 24 year olds. I've been married since I was 18 and had my first kid at 19.

8. I hate TV. 

9. I've only ever had one "job" in my life and that was working at a tanning salon. I've been a homemaker since I got married. 

10. I absolutely love to read. I have read more books than most people I know. If I had the time I'd be able to read at least a book a day.


----------



## vdubbinya

CraziNate said:


> Thats insane bro, crazy ****. Even more crazy is my next door neighbor is a hardcore hockey player. He is straight up nasty. But he is also a BK amputee, he was on his Kawi motorcycle in the early 90s and got hit by a semi truck. He also makes prostetic legs. He has made some crazy legs for himself. Most are complete carbon fiber and mainly wears the sport legs. Not sure what they are called but the have some type of spring or shock/coilover on it.
> 
> Oh and COD, I will murk you son! Lets go one on one!! Tonight! Cage match LOL


haha, i've tried playing with my prosthesis but it just doesnt work. i dont have the mobility i once had. its also too hard on my knee, going down to make saves ect. I myself also have full carbon fiber legs. i made myself the last 2 previous ones i've had, the one i currently have was made by another prosthetist. Its a really great leg, fully carbon fiber and really lightweight. I've had the foot w/ the fox racing shock too. It was too heavy for my taste, i dealt with it for about 2 years though. It's a really cool process how they go from a cast to a mold to test sockets, then the final laminate set in stone prosthetic. It's also nothing but profit, you may have 4000 in materials and labor yet they bill the insurance company around ~19000. thats mad profit lol. An AFO (ankle foot orthotic) is just a molded peice of plastic to support the ankle/foot, material cost ~400 billed insurance cost ~1200. you make money plus your helping people. its a win win situation, plus i dont feel so much like a freak when im around fellow gimps haha  And sorry i couldnt play with u on cod last night, i was @ my bro in laws and i forgot to bring it w/ me. They were too busy gettin murked on UFC 09  I also had to represent on ncaa 10, but its all good i'll live to kill you another day hopefully.
# 11, I'm an aweful diabetic, @ only 137 lbs. i prob. wont live to see 40, but i still love u guys. even lisa, though im on her s*** list.


----------



## Chinadog

vdub are you tall or short? Short small framed people dont weigh much.. 

I think your amazing. My worst fear is to be paralyzed or loose a limb because im so active I dont think I would be able to cope. I watched million dollar baby and it scared the crap out of me, after I watched it I threw the movie in the trash. your def. shining in my eyes.


----------



## vdubbinya

5'11" not too tall not too short i suppose. haha, its ez/hard at the same time. specially when you were born fully capable and know what its like to get around like a normal person. i mean i still am normal and all or w/e, but at the same time its diff. Like the fact i NEVER wear shorts, has nothing to do with adults at all, i could care less what a full grown man/woman thinks about me, kids just dont understand. My neice says i have a robot leg haha  its all good.


----------



## Chinadog

Its not sympathy I feel for you, its just amazing because I dont think I would be able to do it, or accept it.. And to me how you got over your mobility is awesome, inspiring. Like I said that is my WORST fear besides sharks lol, and I just think that you are an awesome person for defeating such a hard thing to overcome. shine away my friend


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> haha, i've tried playing with my prosthesis but it just doesnt work. i dont have the mobility i once had. its also too hard on my knee, going down to make saves ect. I myself also have full carbon fiber legs. i made myself the last 2 previous ones i've had, the one i currently have was made by another prosthetist. Its a really great leg, fully carbon fiber and really lightweight. I've had the foot w/ the fox racing shock too. It was too heavy for my taste, i dealt with it for about 2 years though. It's a really cool process how they go from a cast to a mold to test sockets, then the final laminate set in stone prosthetic. It's also nothing but profit, you may have 4000 in materials and labor yet they bill the insurance company around ~19000. thats mad profit lol. An AFO (ankle foot orthotic) is just a molded peice of plastic to support the ankle/foot, material cost ~400 billed insurance cost ~1200. you make money plus your helping people. its a win win situation, plus i dont feel so much like a freak when im around fellow gimps haha  And sorry i couldnt play with u on cod last night, i was @ my bro in laws and i forgot to bring it w/ me. They were too busy gettin murked on UFC 09  I also had to represent on ncaa 10, but its all good i'll live to kill you another day hopefully.
> # 11, I'm an aweful diabetic, @ only 137 lbs. i prob. wont live to see 40, but i still love u guys. even lisa, though im on her s*** list.


Yea my neighbor was telling me about how crazy profit it is. The lawsuit that he got he gets a free leg every year or two, plus the free ones that he gets when he makes them. He likes to freak people out with his leg. One time we went to a water park down here in Tampa called Adventure Island and we were in the lazy river and he took his leg off and just let it float next to us and people were like WTF!! LOL


----------



## blurzredg4

1. im 100% a ******!!
2. been to four diff colleges
3. spend all my money on my truck (stupid expensive hobby)
3. snuck my 2 bullies in my apt. for a whole yr....kinda proud of that!
4. not really attracted to mexican girls lol idk most people find that weird cuz ima ****** lol
5. i have cows and live in bfe!
6. i love every kinda music ever, from country to gansta rap lol, rock, classical, i like it all 
7.i have too many guns lol
8. i hate it when dogs bark!
9. i like getting shots and needles...it feels cool
10.like fishing and hunting.....
thats is all....lol im pretty boring!


----------



## Feari-Neko

1. im blond but i dye my hairs in white/silver and black (for now)
2. im a girl and i am 5'10"
3. i can change my voice from really tinny and anoying to my big Oi signer voice
4. i got a dog obsession (i always want more)
5. i HATE shoping, specially for shoes!
6. im scared to death from the dark
7. i can watch more than 10 horror movie in a week
8. i have really long feet-fingers (sorry i dont know the real word)
9. i said no to 6 wedding demand even if its my biggest dream to get married and have a familly
10. i can get horny by watching myself in the mirror... (that is really weird!)


----------



## franktank1

Feari-Neko said:


> 10. i can get horny by watching myself in the mirror... (that is really weird!)


Haha, I would have to agree with you


----------



## DMTWI

Lets see:

1. i like the smell of gasoline
2. i like reptiles almost as much as dogs
3. i like tarantulas almost as much as reptiles
4. i've got lots of ink, two full sleeves almost done 
5. i spend too much $ on tattoos....oh well
6. i really like 70's rock music
7. i'd rather be riding my Harley right now
8. horror movies are the best
9. i hate answering the phone
10. i try and go to church every Sunday


----------



## Aireal

1)	I am terrified/obsessed with zombie. I do not think they are cool in any way but worry the apocalypse will happen one day.

2)	I love heavy metal but don’t get to listen to it very often as they don’t play it on the radio and I don’t own many cds  

3)	I love me some tall guys covered in tattoos =D

4)	I started working at the veterinary hospital at 15 I would ride my bike to the office after school (got off 2:15 work by 3pm) 

5)	I absolutely despise my current job to the point I believe it is effecting my health but will do WHATEVER it takes to keep my animals comfortable and well taken care of!

6)	I hate the color yellow

7)	My mom and my sister used to give me a penny to get a roach out of the house if one ever wandered inside (when I was about 3 my papa taught be how to pick them up my there antenna) they would give me a quarter if I picked them up alive

8)	My first vehicle was a jeep grand Cherokee that I named shocker because the whole first year I owned her she socked the **** of me every time I touched her. (I miss my jeep )

9)	When I was in 8th grad my stepfather (the 3rd one lol) came tearin in the house chasing my dog (golden retriever chow mix) screaming he was going to kill him because he tore his motorcycle cover up, I picked my 60lb dog up under left arm and picked up a kitchen knife in my right hand and told him if he couched my dog I’d cut all his extra chins off! (my mom gave my dog to the pound while I was at school the next day- didn’t speak to her for a month straight after that) 

10)	When I was in elementary school around 8 years old, I saw a dog running down the road, I called it and it came running up to me… it was a pit bull that someone had ducked taped its mouth shut, I yelled at my sister to go get me scissor and she went inside, I was to scared to just rip the tape off as I thought someone might have taped her mouth because she was aggressive (I know better now as I look back her body language was 100% friendly) my sister was taking to long so I told the dog to stay and ran inside and upon coming back out she was gone. I searched the neighborhood until I found her dead in my neighbor’s garden from heat exhaustion. I have blamed myself for over 14 years for that dogs death. I will to this day wake up crying remembering the animal control officer picking up that dogs poor lifeless body. I have never told this story as I cannot get past my guilt or not start crying immediately at the thought of the poor dog. It has taken me 20 minutes to type #10


----------



## Aireal

oh #11 my fav type of movie is porn roffl


----------



## jayandlacy

aireal-I hate #10. I'm sorry you had to have that memory since such a young age. It wasn't your fault. I hate people.


----------



## Aireal

jayandlacy said:


> aireal-I hate #10. I'm sorry you had to have that memory since such a young age. It wasn't your fault. I hate people.


you know i can tell myself over and over it wasn't my fault i was a kid but ya know i turn around and say if i had only just torn that [email protected] tape off and gave her water.... she may have still died but we will never know huh :rain:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

1. I am very difficult to get along with (not so much needy rather too independant)
2. I can shot any gun better than most military men (lol I was trained by one)
3. I love to ride motorcycles, I got bored riding on the back
4. I will argue a subject to death if I know I am right
5. I hate lettuce on a hamburger
6. If a person looses my trust they never gain it back NO MATTER WHAT
7. I do not cry in front of anyone not even my husband
8. I am very passionate about 3 things my dogs, my kids and my husband nothing else in life is so important that I cannot be open minded
9. I rarely make friends with people I work with.
10. I hate three types of people liars, cheaters and thiefs


----------



## jayandlacy

1. I don't have friends-takes too much time and effort, and I dont like many people.
2. I had my daughter when I was 16-I weighed 117lbs when I gave birth (only gained 20lbs being prego), and wore my prepregnacy jeans outta the hospital..I have no stretch marks!!!yay
3. I have been engaged to Jay for 5 freaking years-hence the counter in my sig. I will be married.
4. I didn't get my drivers license until I was 19-never took drivers training.
5. When I was 8 I crawled over my grandpas dead body...I didn't know he had just died.
6. The longest I have been without a boyfriend was 2 weeks since I was like 11.
7. My dogs make me happier then anything else.
8. If something is seen as bad I want it, or at least try it. ie: tattoos, cigarettes, apbts, bad boy types.
9. I am a "worrier" I worry about eveything. sometimes I forget what it was I was worried about, then worry that I forgot until I remember-yeah I know, I really stress out over nothing, and always think the worst case scenerio so I am always prepared.
10. I am not a God freak at all. I hope he's there...But I am sooo scared of Karma. Jay tells me I have too much of a conscience...I didn't know that was possible. I won't even switch the tags on something at a Goodwill...lol


----------



## MISSAPBT

1. I don't grow hair under my armpits.
2. I don't eat cooked vegies.
3. I have a food phobia.
4. I do not have many female friends.
5. I like the smell of certain mens BO?
6. Apparently i am possest by the devil says my partner
7. I have never been on a plane.
8. If i could i would come back as a fish in my second life, i love swimming.
9. I have an obsession with robots ninjas and pirates
10. I love getting twisted (hehe)


----------



## ultramagnus

Well here goes.... 

1. I practice Krav Maga i've been doing it for 3yrs. 
2. I've been in IT for 11yrs now (that puter stuff)
3. I'm the youngest out of 5
4. I have been to 10 different countries (japan is my favorite) 
5. I don't talk much, I listen more. 
6. My musical taste is pretty open but nothing too crazy 
7. I grew up in a pretty bad place and had to fight my way out of a lot of things.
8. I don't like guns,though i own 2 strictly for house protection, yes i know how to shoot them i go to the range 2x's a month just to blow off some steam.
9. I BBQ about 3x's a week  
10. I don't like people, I like Individuals.


----------



## TheStunnah

1.My Family Own A 148acer Island (Parents, Younger Sister & Grandad Still Live On it)

2.I love Playing Wid Fish Gutts & Getting My Hands All Bloody While Cleaning A Cow/Pig/Sheep

3.I Have A Real Bad Road Rage (Beta Watch Out If You Cut Me Off)

4.I Love To Eat Raw Fish

5.I Like The Smell Of My Arms

6.If Your A Passagner In My Car U CANT TOUCH THE STERIO

7.Every Time I See The Word SPIDER I Get A Cold Chill Down My Spin...(HATE BIG HAIRY SPIDERS)

8.I Hate Walking Into Banks To Sort Payments Out

9.JUST OUT OF THE BLUE ILL SAY SOMETHING REALLY RANDOM

10.Id Rather Be On My Phone On Facebook/Bebo Then Talk & Sit With My Workmates..lol


----------



## duckyp0o77

1 i hate balloons
2 i'm a dreamer but wish i was a doer.
3 i was s'posed to be born way b4 my time.
4 i love food.
5 i love to smell paper.
6 i have ocd w/ just about everything (clean hands, clean floors, leaving things on, touching, etc.).
7 i have mad road rage/ potty mouth.
8 i cant sleep alone.
9 im still kinda scared of public restrooms, like what/ whos lurking there lol.
10 im fascinated w/ the "unknown"


----------



## EckoMac

1. I hate canned vegetables.
2. I love my pets like I love my partners kids. (maybe even a little more)
3. I have a fiery temper.
4. I sell car insurance and I hate it.
5. I love the beach and wish my dog would love the beach more.
6. I'm a military brat.
7. I wish I could move to Tampa, they have dog beaches and calm waters there. But...
8. I just bought a house to move my partner and kids in and have more affordable bills.
9. Our teenagers climb in bed with us when they have bad dreams.
10. They both know how to fire my Kel Tec P11 9 mm hand gun.


----------



## DeeboLove

1. I hate tomatoes (and tomato "boogers" as i call them).

2. I LOVE the smell of gasoline, if I could wear a vial of it around my neck I would.

3. I never touch the car horn, I just yell instead.

4. I don't care for people much and not too fond of other peoples kids.

5. it bugs the crap out of me when someone doesn't have proper eating manners, like chewing with their mouth open or not knowing how to use a knife and fork. 

6. I don't like crossing the street at the light, I feel like everyones watching/criticizing me. (cuz thats what I do)

7. I am scared of the dark but cannot sleep with any lights on. ( i live in the basement with no windows)

8. I think men who drive well and fast are sexy. 

9. Being burned is my biggest fear.

10. I try to avoid confrontation as best I can.


----------



## ultramagnus

Can it be 10 normal things and 10 weird things about yourself? :hammer:


----------



## chic4pits

1. LOVE the smell of horses and leather! 
2. I belong to a secret brotherhood
3. Don't like the smell of raw tomatoes, but love ketchup
4. I dress my dog up for the holidays
5. I have 4 tattoos that have never seen the light of day..shh! hehe..
6. I love the smell of fresh cut grass
7. I love the smell of dirt setteling 
8. I love how you can always smell rain...before it actually rains
9. I love the smell of cattle feed.
10. My favorite pet growning up was my pet squrriel ..'seven' - RIP !


----------



## DeeboLove

chic4pits said:


> 8. I love how you can always smell rain...before it actually rains


Me too!!!! lol


----------



## ashes

1) I have traveled to Italy and Spain ( got yelled at in ITalian lol)
2) I love to bellydance
3) I'm scared of death of sharks
4) Everyone I have met has told me they have never met anyone so good with animals as I am. 
5) Animals have been my only passion.
6) Giggly drunk
7) I speak English, Spanish and a little Italian
8) I love my lil brother more than anything in this world but so very proud of my marine 
9) I prefer war movies to chick flicks ( war movies are my favorite)
10) I'm always cold lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

1. I started working when I was 11yrs old.

2. I'm a single mother of one boy. 

3. I LOVE to read. I will even read the packages at the store just to read.

4. I can not stand not knowing how to do something. I don't care what it is I need to know how to fix or do it myself.

5. I'm the youngest of 6 kids. My mom and dad had 3 boys 3 girls. We gave them 10 grandkids 5 boys and 5 girls.

6. I can smell death....I wish I didn't

7. I see spirits

8. I can read minds of those closest to me or fellow employees.

9. I LOVE all animals I have no fear when it comes to taking care of them.

10. I'm really shy but, Very outgoing at work..I know I'm weird.

I know we are only suppose to do 10 ...but

11. I'm proud to be strange....


----------

